# Kommentare zu: Treffen der Fischereiaufseher



## Anglerboard-Team (16. Oktober 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## BennyO (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Treffen der Fischereiaufseher*

Hört sich ja nach einem spannenden und intressanten Treffen an.



Gruß Benny


----------

